# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Action >  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Зов припяти. Прохождение, помощь и т.д.

## GRAF

Думаю, что данная игра нравиться всем. Поэтому рассказываете....

Новая игра знаменитой серии поступила в продажу как в джевел-упаковке, так и в DVD-боксе. Наряду с полными версиями в магазинах представлено специальное экономичное издание проекта, которое потребует предварительной установки оригинальной игры S.T.A.L.K.E.R. или же официального дополнения "S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Чистое небо".
Действие игры "S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Зов Припяти" разворачивается после того, как Стрелок уничтожил проект "О-Сознание". Получив сведения об открытии дороги к центру Зоны, правительство решает развернуть масштабную военную операцию под кодовым названием "Фарватер" для получения контроля над ЧАЭС. Согласно разработанному плану первая группа военных должна направиться для воздушной разведки территории и составить детальные схемы расположения аномальных полей. Затем по отмеченным безопасным проходам должны будут выдвинуться основные силы военных. Несмотря на тщательную подготовку, операция терпит фиаско. Для сбора информации о причинах провала Служба безопасности Украины направляет своего агента в центр Зоны. Дальнейшие события зависят только от игрока.
"S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Зов Припяти" представит новый интерфейс, расширенную систему дополнительных квестов, а также возможность продолжить игру после ее прохождения в режиме freeplay. Кроме того, в проекте реализована уникальная система A-Life, созданная на основе наиболее понравившихся игрокам элементов первых двух игр серии. Исследуя реалистично реконструированные объекты Зоны отчуждения, в числе которых город Припять, железнодорожная станция Янов, завод "Юпитер", село Копачи, игроки встретятся с новыми героями и невиданными монстрами.

_GRAF добавил 23.10.2009 в 15:16_
Апгрейды

Кардан на «Скадовске» апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки и бутылка водки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки и 2 бутылки водки
- Оружие 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки и 2-3 бутылки водки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки и бутылка водки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки и 2 бутылки водки
- Броня 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки и 2-3 бутылки водки
Юпитер
Учёный Новиков в лаборатории учёных апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
Долговец Азот на «Янове» апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Оружие 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Броня 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки
(после выполнения квеста о радиодеталях для Азот, он делает скидку на ремонт и апгрейды)

Кардан на «Скадовске» апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки и бутылка водки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки и 2 бутылки водки
- Оружие 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки и 2-3 бутылки водки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки и бутылка водки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки и 2 бутылки водки
- Броня 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки и 2-3 бутылки водки
Юпитер
Учёный Новиков в лаборатории учёных апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
Долговец Азот на «Янове» апгрейдит:
- Оружие 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Оружие 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Оружие 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки
- Броня 1-й уровень требуется инструменты грубой обработки
- Броня 2-й уровень требуется инструменты тонкой обработки
- Броня 3-й уровень требуется инструменты для калибровки
(после выполнения квеста о радиодеталях для Азот, он делает скидку на ремонт и апгрейды)

_GRAF добавил 23.10.2009 в 15:16_
Авторитет
Условие: Вы помогли Султану перехватить инициативу у сталкеров и взять под контроль дела Бороды. Теперь на Затоне Вас боятся и уважают.
Бонус: Бандиты стали относится к Вам с уважением. Торговец Сыч из опасения, что следующей жертвой может стать он, сделал для Вас скидку. Согласно договоренности, Борода должен выплачивать Вам процент от своих доходов.

Гонец правосудия
Условие: Вы не дали подлецу уйти от правосудия. Сталкер Сорока не раз подставлял других под удар и не стеснялся в методах. Теперь его ждет справедливая расплата.
Бонус: Хабар Сороки, полученный подлостью и обманом, сталкеры отдадут тому, кто его больше заслуживает. Его добычу сложили в Ваш личный ящик на «Янове».

Искатель
Условие: Вы нашли все виды артефактов, известные исследователям Зоны. Тем самым Вы заслужили уважение сталкеров и пристальное внимание бандитов.
Бонус: Сталкеры стали лучше к Вам относится.Бандиты будут преследовать Вас во время вылазок в Зону.

Мастер боевых систем
Условие: Теперь у Кардана есть наборы инструментов на любой случай. Это позволит ему делать недоступные до этого улучшения.
Бонус: Кардан может сделать уникальную модификацию, которая позволит быстро перемещаться в экзоскелете: добавить гидравлические усилители в сервоприводы.
Мастер высоких технологий
Условие: Азот получил все наборы инструментов, о которых только может мечтать техник в Зоне. Теперь он может заниматься высокотехнологичными модификациями.
Бонус: Азот может сделать уникальную модификацию тактического шлема: инфракрасный сканер, который позволяет фиксировать находящихся поблизости людей.

Лидер
Условие: Столкнувшись с необходимостью работать в команде, Вы собрали хороший отряд, чем доказали свои лидерские навыки.
Бонус: Ваши лидерские навыки повышают шансы команды на выживание.

Дипломат
Условие: Вы умеете решать проблемы мирным способом. Не обязательно применять силу, если все можно решить переговорами. Тем не менее, Вам стоит остерегаться тех, кто сначала стреляет, а потом спрашивает.
Бонус: Уважая Ваше умение договариваться, «Свобода», «Долг», вольные сталкеры и даже бандиты стали лучше к Вам относится.

Научный сотрудник
Условие: Вы так долго работали с учёными, что вполне заслуживаете звания научного сотрудника. Теперь все обитатели исследовательского бункера относятся к Вам как к своему.
Бонус: Разглядев в Вас ценного помощника, профессор Герман предлагает Вам медикаменты и оборудование, предназначенные только для персонала бункера, по себестоимости.
Новиков настолько к Вам привык, что, делая модификации, требует оплату только за расходные материалы.

Друг «Долга»
Условие: Вы много помогали группировке «Долг» и приобрели авторитет среди её бойцов и их друзей. Но не стоит забывать, что не все симпатизируют «Долгу».
Бонус: Ваши отношения с «Долгом» улучшились. Если Вы попадете в неприятности, бойцы «Долга» постараются прийти к Вам на помощь. Техник Азот симпатизирует «Долгу», поэтому сделал для Вас скидку.
Ваши отношения со «Свободой» ухудшились. Гаваец - торговец, симпатизирующий «Свободе», - повысил цены на свои товары.
Друг «Свободы»
Условие: Вы много помогали группировке «Свобода» и приобрели авторитет среди её бойцов и их друзей. Но не стоит забывать, что не все симпатизируют «Свободе».
Бонус: Ваши отношения со «Свободой» улучшились. Если вы попадете в неприятности, бойцы «Свободы» постараются прийти к вам на помощь. Гаваец - торговец, симпатизирующий «Свободе», - сделал Вам скидку.
Ваши отношения с «Долгом» ухудшились.nТехник Азот симпатизирует «Долгу», поэтому повысил цены на свои услуги.

Сторонник равновесия
Условие: Вы не отдали предпочтение какой-либо группировке, и всегда поступали как вольный сталкер. В результате - не нажили новых врагов, но и не приобрели новых друзей.
Бонус: Для сталкеров на «Янове» важен баланс сил «Долга» и «Свободы», поэтому техник и торговец сделали Вам скидки.

Хранитель тайн
Условие: Вам нельзя отказать в предусмотрительности - найдя записки в тайниках группы Стрелка, Вы не расставались с ними, пока не нашли того, кому они принадлежат.
Бонус: Получив записки, Стрелок нашел новую причину выжить и дойти к намеченной цели во чтобы то ни стало.

Опытный сталкер
Условие: У центра Зоны почти не осталось доступных мест, обойденных Вашим вниманием. Вы побывали практически во всех местных аномалиях.
Бонус: Накопленный опыт позволяет Вам чаще находить редкие артефакты.

Состоятельный клиент
Условие: Хотя Вы не понаслышке знакомы с нехваткой денег, Вас далеко не всегда можно назвать стесненным в средствах. Напротив, порой, Вашим денежным сбережениям можно позавидовать. Такие клиенты - большая радость для торговца.
Бонус: Торговцы чаще предлагают Вам самые редкие и дорогие товары.

Отмеченный Зоной
Условие: Вы смогли пережить выброс, не спрятавшись в укрытие, - Вас спасли таблетки анабиотика. Это оказало неоднозначное воздействие на Вашу психику - у Вас в голове наступила странная тишина. Кажется, Вы больше не слышите постоянного потока мыслей.
Бонус: Даже без приема препаратов у Вас есть шанс пережить выброс вне укрытия, если Ваше здоровье ничем не подорвано.

Торговец информацией
Условие: Какая бы информация не попадала к Вам в руки, Вы всегда находили на нее покупателя. Не упуская возможности предоставить информацию интересующимся, Вы, естественно, не забывали и о своей выгоде.
Бонус: Торговец Сыч сделал Вам скидку, как лучшему информатору и соратнику по профессии.

Друг сталкеров
Условие: Встречая сталкеров попавших в беду, Вы всегда оказывали им помощь. Сталкеры не слишком сплочены, но в негласном сталкерском братстве у Вас появились союзники, которые смогут помочь Вам в бою и после него.
Бонус: Ваши отношения со сталкерами улучшились. Если Вы попадете в неприятности, сталкеры постараются прийти к вам на помощь. Сталкеры-медики условились продавать Вам медикаменты по себестоимости.

_GRAF добавил 23.10.2009 в 15:17_
Где брать инструменты для апгрейдов?
Инструменты для грубой работы -
1)Локация "Затон" – на лесопилке на чердаке (не ошибетесь)
2)Локация "Юпитер" - на паравозе с аномалией рядом с мостом
Инструменты для тонкой работы -
1)Локация "Затон" – на ящике с тыльной стороны в старой мастерской (где стоят наемники)
2)Инструменты для тонкой работы на Юпитере - идем к заводу Юпитер, но не заходим в него, а обходим справо и поднимаемся на насыпь и в ворота - там стоит здание, в котором на верху, там где электрические аномалии, в шкафу искомые инструменты.
Инструменты для калибровки -
1)Припять - Старый КБО
2)Припять - под старым Универмагом

_GRAF добавил 23.10.2009 в 15:18_
Винторез в первые минуты игры
-Сгоревшая деревня-на втором этаже здания
Шлем и РПГ
-РПГ – 7 и два выстрела к нему лежат в здании ЗРК. Вход через подземный ангар, а чтобы туда попасть в соседней с кладовой комнате берем доки и дверь кодовая автоматом откроется.Слово сталкера))
Где найти Сороку?
Станция "Янов" на окрестностях "Юпитера", но для этого надо попытаться спасти сталкера, умирающего в аномалии в Карьере. После этого Сорока сам засветится по приходе на Янов.
-Как забраться на плато, чтобы обыскать упавший вертолет?
Идти к Ною (живет с псевдособакой), он отведет к порталу в сгоревшей деревне.
Есть возможность пройти через пещерку набитую снорками, но через портал проще.

----------


## GRAF

Квест "Кровососы"
-Берем его у Глухаря в Скадовске. Идем за ним по указателю, после чего обнаружив мертвого кровососа спускаемся с Глухарем в подвал, где можно будет обнаружить тучу спящих кровососов, а также собрать прилично хабара - сперва за решеткой прямо по коридору смотри у убитого сталкера - ИЛ-86, артефакт Ночная Звезда - 4800руб., "Медведь", затем куча гранат под решеткой, а также смешной склад колбасы прямо возле одного из спящих сосальщиков, и если не перепрыгнуть яму в самом конце подземелья то можно найти бутылочку Геркулеса. Далее докладываем обо всем Бороде, тот посылает нас к Сычу, который дает за 2000 инфй о том, что на мосту есть потерянная колонна военных с обилием хабара среди которого имеются важные документы а также балос отрабляющим газом. Идем на мост Преображенского, однако чтобы избежать нудное обхождение аномалий, поднимаеся из-под моста по лестнице. Берем в УАЗе ключ и документы, поднимается на верх моста, и аккуратно по трубе минуем остальные аномалии. Обыскиваем все авто, и обнаруживаем, что нужен еще 2й ключ. Он находится в упавшем УАЗе под мостом, там же и оставшиеся документы. Берем все это, открываем ящик, загребаем балон и двигаемся к логову, а точнее к системе вентиляции. Устнавливаем балон, поворачиваем вентиль и 2 мекунды наслаждаемся предсмертными визгами сосунков. После чего вам предстоит убить\убежать от 2х разъяренных созданий. Теперь бежим и докладываем обо всем Бороде, получаем "Велес" и 5 кусков деревянных рублей. Не забудьте заглянуть к сычу, чтобы сбыть документы. После этого, внимание!Ждем пару дней или сазу идем на Портовые краны где в маленькой подсобке находим тов. Тремора, который оказывается и убивал сталкеров чтобы пить их кровушку. Псоле душещипательной истории он простреливает себе черепушку, а мы идем докладывать обо всем Бороде, получаем наши заслуженные 10 кусков и награду "Сыщик"

Задание на Шутника и Баржу которое можно взять у Кардана на Скадовске.
Собственно шутника найти просто. Его скелет лежит рядом с аномалией Соснодуб на верхушке которой лежит колобок. Баржа лежит в разломе здесьвместе с АК-74 и модифицированной "Зарей" в пещерах под сгоревшим хутором.(его рекомендуется найти в самом начале игры)

Альтернативный вариант нахождения Баржи(в первые минуты игры)
В первые минуты можно получить не только BCC, но и АКС-74 и модифицированную "Зарю" которые снимаются с трупа Баржи в пещерах под сгоревшим хутором (заодно и КПК отдать механику):
- После Винтореза идем по дороге из Сгоревшего хутора в Изумрудное.
- Перед путепроводом сходим влево и ищем пролом в земле.
- Падаем в острие "/\" пролома и идем вправо/вверх (в сторону дороги).
- Выходов как минимум 2 - я выходил ориентируясь на "Скадовск".
- В пещерах можно переждать выброс (меня он как раз там застал).

Первый квест Бороды(Руль)
в первом квесте Бороды лучше не убивать сталкера, который просит отдать ему арт "для друга", лучше отдать, так как награда всего 3000р., а с тем сталкером связана цепочка квестов, по окончании которых ГГ получает достижение "Друг сталкеров".
Ещё говорили, что можно сделать и так:
- выбрасываем "руль" до выхода с лодки (только перетянув его в левую часть экрана)
- типа "отдаем" "руль" сталкеру, он убегает
- быстренько поднимаем "руль"
- раньше сталкера прибегаем к Бороде, от даем ему "руль" (если сталкер прибежит раньше, они с Бородой зависнут)
- потом прибегает сталкер, тоже типа "отдает" "руль"
То есть и не проваливаем квест бороды, и не теряем квесты сталкера...

Где взять детектор "Велес"?
1)Дают за выполение задания о кровососах.
2)Приспокойно можно найти на локации "Припять", а именно снять с холодного трупика зомбей(эт уже как повезет)

Что делать с "компасами", взятыми у Ноя?
-Один компас нужен для квеста. по завершении "Заманчивый бизнес" для бороды.
-Можно отдать оба, один Султану, если согласиться на квест "Темный бизнес, второй Бороде.
В обоих случаях зарабатываем достижение "Свой человек".

-Где найти артефакт "Колобок"?
В Затоне:
-На верху аномалии СОСНОДУБ, в гнезде.Или возле упавшего вертолета "СКАТ-5" Там же можно найти и "Ломоть мяса".

Тайник в Карьере
Карьер, там стоит большой карьерный эскаватор, если на него залесть - сзади по дереву, то там в кабинке будет тайник, с письмом Призраку

Где искать ОАЗИС?
-В Оазис можно попасть таким путем: Если идти вдоль ж/д дороги на юг в сторону тоннеля, проходим вдоль Вент комплексов, далее по Ж.Д. практически в тупике слева при входе будет помещение с зомбаками, через него и попадешь на Оазис. Подробнее - локация Юпитер,вент.комплекс.Чтобы попасть нужно разгадать головоломку с колоннами пройти их в опр порядке - легко, думаю любой справится, а если нет, то когда загорятся три «колонны» справа от входа, пройти сквозь них двигаясь только вперед, несколько раз. Чтобы выйти, снова пройти их, после последней налево и пройти через одну, у противоположной стены и в коридор…

Припять

Как забратся в детский сад в Припяти???
Взорвать дверь при помощи взрывчатки. Можно снять с трупа при выполнеии квеста "Пропавший часовой".

Лаборатория Х8

Сколько комплектов документов имеется на Х8?
Известно шесть:
1 - сразу налево и вниз на столе, где электрошар
2 - в самом низу на полках где компы
3 - где круглая дверь и 2 чана на столе слева от стеллажа
4 - сверху в столовой
5, 6 - на 3 этаже, возле лифта.

Как выполнить квест "Найти Корягу"?

Коряга на Янове, со стороны Долга. После того как ты с ним поздороваешься иди к личному ящику. его обокрали. Подойди к медику со стороны Свободы. Он тебе скажет идти к Зулусу. Зулус скажет где Коряга. А потом выбор за тобой убить или оставить жить.

_GRAF добавил 23.10.2009 в 15:23_
Небольшой чит для СТАЛКЕР ЗОВ ПРИПЯТИ!
Список изменений:
1. Вес 5000 кг.
2. Борода продает практически все.
3. Сыч продает несколько расширенный список товаров и покупает оружие без ремонта.
4. Немного переделаны характеристики оружия: АК-74, Вал, Винторез, Гроза, Абакан в сторону уменьшения износа (практически не изнашиваются).
5. В оптический прицел ПСО с детектором интегрировано увеличение-уменьшение кратности. В оптику ПСО с ночником интегрирован детектор и увеличение-уменьшение кратности.
6. Оружие можно не убирать в зонах где это надо было делать. Но чтобы открыть дверь на Садовск придется все равно убрать, хотя в самом баре можно снова достать.

Способ установки: Распаковать архив в папку с игрой.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Есть у кого NO DVD под версию 1.6.1???

----------


## Stych

Пробуй, мот подойдет)

Ссылка для скачивания файла: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Патч 1.6.1 для игры "S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Зов Припяти".*
Данный патч вносит ряд различных исправлений и улучшений как в одиночной, так и в многопользовательской игре.

*Общее*
- в расширенные настройки графики добавлена опция "тесселяция" (только для DX11);
- существено уменьшено время загрузки и улучшена общая производительность при использовании DX11;
- улучшены текстуры на 32-битных системах;
- добавлена возможность одновременного запуска игры под разными учётными записями пользователей;
- добавлена возможность запуска игры под учётными записями пользователей с ограниченными правами;
- улучшена система попадания ножом;
- исправлено визуальное исчезновение объектов и персонажей возле зданий;
- исправлены чёрные прямоугольники вокруг источников света;
- исправлено отображение воллмарков при статическом освещении;
- исправлены графические артефакты во время дождя;
- исправлено залипание курсора в верхнем левом углу экрана;
- исправлено определение поддержки DX11 видеокартами;
- исправлено переключение между языками ввода;
- исправлено отсутствие повреждений аномалией "жгучий пух";
- добавлено корректное создание нового файла настроек игры, если старый был удалён;

*Синглплеер*
- исправлен вылет с сообщением "gamedata\scripts\xr_effects.script:1288: attempt to index global 'npc' (a nil value)";
- исправлен вылет с сообщением "Arguments : bad node in heap";
- исправлен вылет с сообщением "any vertex in patrol path [...] is inaccessible for object [...]";
- исправлен вылет с сообщением "bonePHGetSyncItemsNumber()";
- исправлен вылет с сообщением "xrGame.dll, CxIOFile::Scanf()";
- исправлен вылет при открытии "Истории сообщений" в КПК;
- исправлен вылет при попытке поговорить с Гонтой после охоты на Затоне;
- исправлен вылет при попытке поговорить с Гонтой после того, как был найден Сорока;
- исправлен вылет при попытке поговорить с Ковальским после задания "Один выстрел";
- исправлен вылет при попытке поговорить с Медведем после задания "Заложник";
- исправлен вылет при попытке поговорить с Сычом после задания "Сделка";
- исправлен вылет при разговоре с Германом об исследованиях во время задания "Исследование аномалий";
- исправлен вылет при попытке отдать Азоту большее количество материалов, чем изначально было в игре;
- исправлено зависание на загрузке уровня;
- исправлена невозможность продолжить игру после выдачи задания "Один выстрел";
- добавлено сохранение коэффициента приближения в динамических прицелах;
- исправлена гибель персонажа в первой катсцене в Припяти от выброса;
- исправлена невозможность открыть контейнер у автоколонны;
- исправлена невозможность поговорить с Гариком в определённой ситуации;
- исправлена невозможность поговорить с Воблой в определённой ситуации;
- исправлена выдача достижения "Сторонник равновесия";
- исправлено отсутствие награды от Зверобоя за охоту на Затоне в определённой ситуации;
- исправлено появление сразу двух отрядов Гонты;
- исправлено повторное появление ранее убитого Дядьки Яра;
- исправлена ошибка автоматического сохранения при встрече с Зулусом;
- добавлена корректная отмена задания "рассказать Ковальскому об оружии";
- добавлена корректная отмена задания "Один выстрел";
- исправлены незначительные ошибки заданий;
- исправлена невозможность достать гранату в определённой ситуации;
- исправлена ошибка, из-за которой персонажи не ели, не пили и не играли на губной гармонике;
- исправлено отыгрывание персонажами некорректных анимаций после перехода с проводником по локации;
- исправлено слишком долгое лечение персонажами раненных союзников;
- исправлены незначительные ошибки системы улучшений оружия;
- исправлена неверная подсказка при наведении на дверь вышки Зулуса во время тревоги на "Янове";
- исправлены ошибки некоторых диалогов;
- незначительно откорректированы тексты;
- незначительно изменены ассортимент и цены у торговцев и техников;
- в продажу добавлены детекторы;
- изменён набор медикаментов, выдаваемый военным медиком;
- увеличена дистанция, на которой могут исчезнуть тела убитых;

*Мультиплеер*
- оптимизирована сетевая часть игры, благодаря чему существенно уменьшилось количество используемого траффика;
- улучшена система борьбы с читерами;
- исправлены вылеты при подключении к серверу, при смене команды и при смене карты;
- исправлен вылет при попытке подключиться к GameSpy без соединения с интернетом;
- исправлен вылет при включённом сборе статистики;
- исправлен вылет во время записи демо-ролика;
- исправлено зависание игры, если на сервере был запрещён режим наблюдателя;
- исправлена гибель персонажа во время респауна;
- исправлено отсутствие патронов для пистолета в режиме "Команда против команды";
- изменены скорость персонажа, высота его прыжка и управляемость во время полёта;
- увеличено повреждение персонажа и некоторых костюмов при падении;
- добавлена возможность бега с "СВДм-2" и "СВУмк-2";
- изменены характеристики некоторых видов оружия;

1) Оригинальный патч для лицензионной игры [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

2) Патч для пиратки. Файлы вытянуты из оригинального патча. При установке отображение версии игры не изменяется, но работает  	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ролик

----------


## Patron

Ролик особого ничего не показал, а только усилил желание поиграть для тех, кто не играл. 
Зов Припяти как-то у меня не сильно "прижился". Чистое Небо понравилось больше.

----------


## Serj_2k

Зов Припяти стал самым логичным, в плане доработок, проектом. НПС теперь тоже ищут артефакты (которые уже не валяюцца под ногами и не представляют интерес только для игрока). нашёл тайник - бери ,а не то что пока не "скажут" фиг што найдёшь. оружие самое разнообразное с самого начала игры + его ремонт и апгрейд. вражины стали интереснее ... и т.д. и т.п. много всего

я явно всё не рассмаковал, бо играл только один раз ))

----------


## Sanych

А мне не понравилось то, что когда ты уже нармуль прокачался, на самой Припяти делать то и нефиг по сути. стайка собак, пара кровососов, контролер один бедолажка был несчадно взорван гранатой. Да и компашка зомбяков в здании. Не где разгулятся по большому счёту.

----------


## MaxDamage

Sanych, а не могли бы вы перезалить патч 1.6.1 для пиратки? =)

----------


## Sanych

Завтра поищу. Должен быть ещё.

----------


## Sanych

> Sanych, а не могли бы вы перезалить патч 1.6.1 для пиратки? =)


Можете качать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MaxDamage

Большое спасибо

----------


## SUREPA

*Sanych*, Зов припяти рулит прошол почти

----------


## Sanych

А мне не понравилась возня с инструментами для оружия. В итоге ты когда нормально обвешался оружием, делать им почти нечего.

----------


## SUREPA

*Sanych*,А вкусах неспорят.

----------


## MaxDamage

Sanych, тут, в общем-то при запуске игры теперь выскакивает окошко про серийный номер диска. А диска у меня нет.
Не поделитесь ли серийником?)

----------


## Sanych

Надо NODVD под него. Поищи в нете.

----------


## MaxDamage

Скачал, всё равно та же фигня

----------


## Sanych

Может не подходит. Я пока ничего не могу сказать. У меня всё в ноуте к играм. Завтра посмотрю что там есть. Кстати, попробуй просто ключ найти в нете.

----------


## MaxDamage

Отбой. Я просто сделал кое-что неправильно.Теперь всё работает  
Еще раз благодарствую.

----------


## Sadist

Ай,не,не тру,прошел три раза,и все три раза нечего было делать потом.у меня даже РПК был,дык я им ворон сбивал,вот так вот мне интересно было,но есть мод С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р. - SIGEROUS MOD 1.7 вот там мяско

----------

